# One Plus One Horse Feed



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

Can anyone tell me who is the maker of this feed?

Thank you Susan


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry, Susan, I have googled every combination; 1+1 feed, One Plus 1 feed, One Plus One feed.....and have come up with nothing???? Are you remembering the name correctly?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

One 'N Only Horse Feed is made in your neck of the woods - Texas.

Is that the name of the feed you're looking for?


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

A friend of mine was telling me about it. I guess I will have to get a better spelling.

Thank you for responding.

Susan


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is the nutritional analysis of the "One 'N Only" feed made by Wendland's Farm Products. It is a "free choice" horse feed, which means it is very high in roughage. Looking at the analysis, it has the nutrition of most grass hays in my area. Looking at the ingredients...."Grain _products_, Processed _grain by-products_, Roughage _products_ (27%), _Forage products_, _Plant protein products_"....sorry, it sounds like crud; I'd rather spend my money elsewhere....


Crude protein,min11.0%
Crude fat, min 1.5%
Crude fiber, max 23.0%
Calcium, min .40%
Calcium, max .80%
Phosphorus, min .45%
Copper, min 40 ppm
Selenium .30 ppm
Zinc, min 160 ppm
Vitamin A,min4,000 IU/lb

Ingredients:
Grain products, Processed grain by-products, Roughage products (27%), Forage products, Plant protein products, Salt, Calcium carbonate, Monocalcium phosphate, L-lysine, di-Methionine, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Choline chloride, Vitamin b12 supplement, Riboflavin supplement, Niacin supplement, Calcium pantothenate, Menadione sodium bisulfite complex, Thiamine mononitrate, d-biotin, Folic acid, Pyridoxine hydrochloride, Potassium sulfate, Potssium chloride, Magnesium sulfate, Magnesium oxide, Ferrous sulfate, Zinc oxide, Manganous oxide, Copper sulfate, Ethylenediamine dihydriodide, Sodium selenite and Artificial flavors.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I fed Wendland's One 'N Only pellets years ago but they were just Bermuda hay. Nothing else was in them.

I still feed a Bermuda hay only pellet, but they're tiny, thin, softer than other pellets and easily gummed by the oldsters losing their teeth. Made by Mountain Sunrise. Many feed stores here carry them.

Mountain Sunrise also has:

Alfalfa/Timothy Pellet, Alfalfa Hay Pellet, Timothy Hay Pellet, Bermuda/Alfalfa Pellet, Oat Hay Pellet, Oat Hay/Alfalfa Pellet, 
Sunrise Complete 80/20 High Energy Pellet.

mountainsunrise.com

I've always fed house pets and livestock free choice.


----------

